# Waxing in Early Pregnancy



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All

Please could anyone advise me if it is safe to do a bikini wax in early pregnancy?
If so, is a full wax allowed?

If not, when is the soonest I can wax?

I am almost 6 wks and today my therapist would not allow it. She said not until past 3 months!?

Any advice please - I feel horrible and would love to get de-haired (ha ha).

Thank you


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi DC8 

I got done when i didnt know i was pregnant (full leg and bikini) plus i got waxed at about 10 weeks and im going on the 8th of july only for bikini as i have had to shave my leg as they have grown so fast in only 2 weeks lol     dont know if this will help.  i think every place is different.


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

totally off subject but O.M.G LX u are 16 weeks         Fanbloomintastic!!!!

cant help on the waxin debate i am a bath girl n do the legs n the lady garden is sooooo hit n miss     ah well


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi DC8 

Huge congrats on your pg.  I had no issues with waxing when pg - the only thing is that you're skin may be a bit more sensitive so you may need to do a patch test.

if all else fails try Immac's (or whatever its called now) hot wax at home - I find it fine as a back up.

Erm


----------

